# 5th gear



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

My god, it would appear the careers of the ex top-gear presenters have truly crashed & burned. The program is absolutely pants! Last night was a good example. They used the complete muppet bloke to review the Toureg, whilst Tiff gave a 'masterclass' in dangerous driving. Whats the point!!!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Mr Goodman sir, I wholeheartedly suggest that is bollocks ;D

The muppet who tested the Toerag is always good fun, I mean headbutting the front to show it's pedestrian friendly is hilarious. ;D

The armoured car thing although utterly irrelevant to me was at least entertaining to watch?

However, I will accept that life is all about variety and nice combination of the best bits of 5th gear and top gear would be better.....why oh why did the beeb cancel it so we end up with 2 watered down version of the same thing?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Yep, seems to be complete bollox now.

I never watch any of these programs regularly, but the last two times I caught 5th gear - 1st time they were blowing up cars 'as they do in the movies' What a complete waste of time that was, didnt' look realistic AT ALL when it crashed into the back of another vehicle at 5mph and the car was already in flames before it hit Â : : Although it was nice to see that Toyota Celica go up in flames Â ;D

And last night - defensive/offensive driving - really usefull that was, not, what a load of shite. Probably excited all the Kev'ed up Nova boys though. Might as well go and watch banger racing at a track, much more fun!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Lol, can you imagine explaining that to the insurance:

"Well, I thought I was being followed, so I proceeded to skillfully hit several cars off the road, including sending one car across the road into the oncoming traffic. I know I killed a few people, but I was genuinely in fear of my life."


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

If ya think 5 th Gear is bad theres that prog about South Yorkshire Police on at the mo.... 20 Minutes of program about two fucking students breaking down on the A1 .... So fucking what : :

Then one copper decided to drive the students car home for them whilst he was being towed by one of the Students Father. His tow rope was only 3 feet long..... 
I wonder if the Copper was not being filmed he would have been so helpful.. Not...........

GRRRRRRRRRR BOLLOCKS T.V. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> The muppet who tested the Toerag is always good fun, I mean headbutting the front to show it's pedestrian friendly is hilarious. ;D


Actually that bit was very funny!  ;D  ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Then one copper decided to drive the students car home for them whilst he was being towed by one of the Students Father. His tow rope was only 3 feet long.....
> I wonder if the Copper was not being filmed he would have been so helpful.. Not...........
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRR BOLLOCKS T.V. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


I think he would have. He seems to be a really dodgy copper who totally abuses his power in a quest to woo the ladies...


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Then one copper decided to drive the students car home for them whilst he was being towed by one of the Students Father. His tow rope was only 3 feet long.....


It was far too dangerous for anyone other than - super tosser cop.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Fraid I completely disagree. I think it's quality, and what's more, the journos are genuine car enthusiasts. Tom Ford writes excellent articles in Car magazine, and I've always liked Tiff.

5th Gear (like Top Gear) is just one of those programmes I never want to finish.... [just like Moonlighting when I was a kid...]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I never want to finish.... [just like Moonlighting when I was a kid...]


Ahhhhh...I was so much in love with her when I was a kid too!!

I saw the re-runs but they didn't give me the same effect. But they only reminded me of my childhood.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Ahhhhh...I was so much in love with her when I was a kid too!!


She's rough as fuck now though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> She's rough as fuck now though.


Always was imo. As I recall you never saw her in shot without a soft focus effect. That's 'cos she was a bifta. ;D

NO not BAFTA ;D


----------

